# 2001 R1000 Caad4



## Neibe (Aug 1, 2005)

I just bought a 2001 R1000 CAAD4 with Mavic Krysium SSC SL wheelset, Ultegra Rear derailuer, Ultegra crankset double, Uletegra shifters ,105 front deraileur and 105 brakes for $700 did I get a good deal? It rides very fast.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

I wish I'd find a decent deal like that in my size.


----------

